# Square-1 Getting to Sub-x *NEW*



## Gold Cuber (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi guys! I am starting a new forum competition for Square-1, with 5 solves as of 30th of May, 2017.

You can do which ever you like of AO5, AO10 or AO12 so I am posting 12 scrambles. (Starting No.5) You cannot do all 12 and do an average of the best 5 or 10, you can only do 5 if its AO5, 10 if its AO10 and 12 if its AO12.

The scrambles will be updated down here via editing:

Also I will be doing a poll on the most popular Square-1 (as you have seen)


*No. 1 Scrambles *no file available.
*No.2 Scrambles
No.3 Scrambles
No.4 Scrambles
No.5 Scrambles*
No.6 Scrambles​


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 30, 2017)

*Round 1
Race to sub-30
*
(40.23), 34.46, (33.47), 34.47, 37.26 *= 35.40
*
Thanks for making this!!


----------



## allanboss131 (Apr 30, 2017)

*Round 1
Race to sub 20
*
28.90, 28.31, (24.95), 28.69, (31.28) *= 28.64
*
Not bad considering I just learned lin and don't practice much.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Apr 30, 2017)

*Round 1
Race to sub 40
*
40.40, 44.95, 46.66, (47.67), (33.14) = *44.33*

Need to work on my EP recognition as it takes me a while sometimes and messed it up on my worst solve. Also thanks for making this


----------



## Gold Cuber (May 1, 2017)

Round 1
Sub-60
*1. 1.35.65 
2. *(*1.39.57*)*
3. 1.12.87 
4. 1.15.64 
5. *(*1.09.43*)** _GREAT CUBESHAPE!
*AO5: 1.21.39*
I am using lars vandenbergh method with a white qiyi square-1 missing an orange piece._


----------



## Gold Cuber (May 1, 2017)

If anyone likes 5x5 I have made a competition here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/race-to-sub-x-on-5x5x5.64822/


----------



## Gold Cuber (May 8, 2017)

No. 1 results up,
No. 2 Scrambles up.
good luck


----------



## T1_M0 (May 8, 2017)

*Round 2
Race to sub 30*

27.82, 37.91, (38.07), 34.97, (26.95) = 33.57


----------



## schapel (May 8, 2017)

*Round 2
Race to sub-20
*
16.60, (28.11), (15.78), 23.23, 24.13 = 21.33


----------



## allanboss131 (May 8, 2017)

*Round 2
Race to sub-20
Lin method*

(27.87) (pop lol), 25.75, 24.87, 24.64, (17.66) = *25.09 *

conclusion - I suck lol. avg mid 23 at home, if i hadnt had that pop the first solve would have been low 20 or sub 20 ): lin has made me practice more! maybe next week


----------



## Gold Cuber (May 9, 2017)

allanboss131 said:


> *Round 2
> Race to sub-20
> Lin method*
> 
> ...


What was the SQ1 you used?


----------



## Gold Cuber (May 9, 2017)

Qiyi is relesing a new SQ1! Qiyi Volt Square-1 can be Pre-ordered so i am adding it to the poll. i also got my moyu Weilong Square-1 today and i did not like it


----------



## allanboss131 (May 9, 2017)

Gold Cuber said:


> What was the SQ1 you used?


Pretty loose qiyi low modded with tanglong spring.
But my main is a qiyi low modded with the nut to replace stripping and a shengshou spring. I like the one with the tanglong spring because it's more controllable, but after popping so much it's not going to replace the one with the shengshou spring.


----------



## allanboss131 (May 9, 2017)

Gold Cuber said:


> Qiyi is relesing a new SQ1! Qiyi Volt Square-1 can be Pre-ordered so i am adding it to the poll. i also got my moyu Weilong Square-1 today and i did not like it


I HIGHLY HIGHLY recommend putting a shengshou square 1 spring in it. Makes it way faster and more buttery, sadly it doesn't help corner cutting that much. (my friend has one)


----------



## Rubix Cubix (May 9, 2017)

*Round 2
Race to sub-40*

44.37, (45. 87), 40.98, (30.24), 38.08 = 41.14

Think i could have got sub 40 if I recognised my EP quicker on my slower solves, doing the right EP first time would help as well


----------



## Gold Cuber (May 10, 2017)

I am going to make a Spreadsheet that will be updated so you can check where people are at.
Thank you all for competing in this thread.


----------



## uyneb2000 (May 10, 2017)

*Round 2
Race to Sub-9*

10.78, 8.90, (11.04), 10.66, (8.51) = 10.11

third and fourth solve should've been way better


----------



## schapel (May 17, 2017)

*Round 3
Race to sub-20*
18.43, (17.35), (19.23), 17.38, 18.44 = 18.08

lolfail


----------



## Hssandwich (May 17, 2017)

*Round 2
Race to sub-10: *
11.01, 11.02, (15.70), 11.06, (10.00)
= 11.03 avg


----------



## T1_M0 (May 17, 2017)

*Round 3
For sub-30
*
39.44, (41.26), 38.83, (32.53), 37.83 = *38.70*


----------



## allanboss131 (May 17, 2017)

*Round 3 
Race to sub 20*
25.35 21.78 20.93 23.31 28.90 = *23.48 
*
got what I average! done only like 50 or so solves this week, the grind starts now cause I might have a comp coming up. I will be sub 20 by next week, someone hold me to that!


----------



## Rubix Cubix (May 18, 2017)

*Round 3
Race to sub 40 *
42.42, 45.77, (34.91), 38.80, (47.40) = *42.33 *

Having been practicing much recently so probably why I'm not getting any better


----------



## Gold Cuber (May 22, 2017)

I have released round 4


----------



## T1_M0 (May 23, 2017)

*Round 4
Race to sub-30
*
33.03, (41.51), (26.23), 26.46, 35.45 = *31.65*


----------



## Tycubing (May 23, 2017)

Round 4
Race to sub 20

Average- 25.45

Times- 24.00, (31.81), (23.65), 26.04, 26.31


----------



## allanboss131 (May 23, 2017)

Round 4
Race to sub 20

23.45, 26.63, 20.74, 18.07, 34.08 =* 23.61*
I haven't practiced much this week. Been playing a lot of call of duty. Rip that sub 20 goal. This is also the virginia state testing week in nova, so i have been even more cramped for time. Anyone have any tips to improve turning. I am pretty sure it will just come with practice though. Opp, what do you average?


----------



## Gold Cuber (May 24, 2017)

If you want, I can post more scrambles than 5, It's just i did not give you a choice


----------



## T1_M0 (May 30, 2017)

Gold Cuber said:


> If you want, I can post more scrambles than 5, It's just i did not give you a choice


Ao12 could be nicer


----------



## allanboss131 (Jun 3, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Ao12 could be nicer


yeah avg of 12 would be really cool!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 3, 2017)

R4
Race to sub-24
Cube: Cubicle: Pro Shop Qiyi (don't have a X-man volt yet)

1. 22.86
2. 23.09
3. 24.50
4. 24.26
5. 20.44
= 23.03 average. 



allanboss131 said:


> yeah avg of 12 would be really cool!


Why do you want ao12? Ao5 works fine to me.


----------



## allanboss131 (Jun 4, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> R4
> Race to sub-24
> Cube: Cubicle: Pro Shop Qiyi (don't have a X-man volt yet)
> 
> ...


avg of 5 leaves more room for variation whilst avg of 12 is closer to your global avg. For example, I got a 15 avg of 5 today but my global average is 22. Sometimes average of 5 just doesnt represent how fast you actually are. Im fine with either though.


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jun 6, 2017)

I am making a new rule. You can do which ever you like of AO5, AO10 or AO12 so I am posting 12 scrambles. You cannot do all 12 and do an average of the best 5 or 10, you can only do 5 if its AO5, 10 if its AO10 and 12 if its AO12.


----------



## allanboss131 (Jun 6, 2017)

Gold Cuber said:


> I am making a new rule. You can do which ever you like of AO5, AO10 or AO12 so I am posting 12 scrambles. You cannot do all 12 and do an average of the best 5 or 10, you can only do 5 if its AO5, 10 if its AO10 and 12 if its AO12.


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 6, 2017)

r5 race to sub14, qiyi sq1
13.73, (11.76), 13.87, 12.51, (16.13) = 13.37 avg5 1/3
also it would be nice if we had wca scrambles, the ones used here are long and annoying


----------



## allanboss131 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Race to sub 20 round 5 *qiyi squan 

20.13, 21.76, 20.70, 17.25, 23.58, 16.42, 15.80, 20.36, 21.81, 24.14, 20.84, 16.68 = *19.96!!*

Haha finally! this is still pretty good for me though, I avg around 21 now. Op, you have been very very helpful! if you wanna stop managing this thread i can post scrambles or something (only if it is becoming a hassle) also, those scrambles were pretty weird and annoying, i like the ones you used in the previous 4 weeks better (doesnt really matter tho) 

I also got a 15.61 avg of 5 this week, Super lucky and happy about that! 
Anyone else here use Roux or Lin?


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jun 8, 2017)

allanboss131 said:


> those scrambles were pretty weird and annoying, i like the ones you used in the previous 4 weeks better (doesnt really matter tho)


The other ones were cstimer scrambles and i had to do them one by one so I went on to the official wca scrambling page that can generate as many as you need. This is what I am using now. If you want i can make the scrambles shorter?

Edit: i realise why it is weird. there is no /'s.


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 8, 2017)

Noo, not these stupid scrambles, it's much easier to scramble in cubeshape first. You should check out mark2 for example.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 12, 2017)

Think you can add an option for X-man Volt?


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jun 13, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Think you can add an option for X-man Volt?


I was going to but i cannot change it.  just vote other because it is the only other (I think)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 13, 2017)

Gold Cuber said:


> I was going to but i cannot change it.  just vote other because it is the only other (I think)


Yes, you can. Press "edit" on the top of the vote and add a new option as the Volt.


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jun 14, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Yes, you can. Press "edit" on the top of the vote and add a new option as the Volt.


I used up all the options so i can't add anymore


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jun 14, 2017)

Round 6, sub-40
58.118, 35.358, (1:08.582), (31.427), 56.194=49.890
Quite a range of times, as you can see.


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jun 21, 2017)

No.7 up, sorry for it taking a while, and I hope you like the new format of the file.


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jun 27, 2017)

Ok, since no-one has done round 7 and round 6 I will not post anymore scrambles  (until someone posts)


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 18, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 6 
Race to Sub-50
Cube: X-man Volt

*Ao12: 54.89
*
1. 51.86 
2. 42.73 
3. 57.01 
4. 1:07.40 
5. 51.39 
6. 38.97 
7. 57.15 
8. 48.32 
9. 1:03.23 
10. 1:10.81 
11. (1:15.55) 
12. (32.72) - PB!

Pretty good. Hope you keep doing this race!


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jul 23, 2017)

Round 6
Race to sub-15
Cube: Cosmic X-man Volt

Average of 12: 17.86
1. 19.11
2. 14.36
3. 17.63
4. 18.05
5. 19.31
6. 12.86
7. 20.19
8. 19.54
9. (12.14)
10. (38.10)
11. 20.44
12. 17.20


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 23, 2017)

Is anyone going to host this race?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jul 23, 2017)

I will if no one else will


----------



## applezfall (Aug 14, 2017)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> I will if no one else will


new scrambles pls


----------



## Zhawk (Aug 21, 2017)

Race To Sub 18
Round 3
20.191, 19.641, 18.941, (23.862+), (16.036)=19.591
Decent average I guess


----------



## Zhawk (Aug 22, 2017)

Race to sub 18
Round 3
18.829, 22.196, 17.975, (22.247), (17.387)=19.666

Pretty decent average, but the 22 killed it.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Aug 23, 2017)

This Thread is confusing, so it deserves a reboot!

Scrambles for Round 1

1. (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -3)/(6, 0)
2. (-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(4, -4)/(-3, -2)
3. (0, 5)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, -4)
4. (0, 2)/(3, 3)/(-2, 1)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)
5. (0, 2)/(6, 3)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)
6. (3, 2)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/
7. (-2, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)
8. (-5, 0)/(0, 6)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)
9. (-2, -3)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -5)/
10. (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(1, 4)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -5)/(2, -4)/(-4, 0)/
11. (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(6, -2)/(0, -4)/(6, -4)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/
12. (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Aug 23, 2017)

Round 1
Race to Sub-15
Cube: Cosmic Volt
Method: Lars

Ignore the scrambles


Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-23
avg of 12: 14.86

Time List:
1. 15.34 L' R' U L B' R U L U' 
2. 15.68 R' U B R U R' L U' R' 
3. 11.90 R B' L U' R L' B R L' 
4. 15.44 U' L R' U' B R B R' 
5. 16.38 B' R U' L B' U L' B' 
6. 16.56 B L' B' U' B U B L' U' 
7. 12.31 L' B' L' U R' L R U B 
8. 12.38 R' U R' B' R' B' L' U' R 
9. (11.30) B' U B R' L U R' B U 
10. 19.29 R L' R' L R' B L' B' 
11. (22.56) R' U' L' B L' U' B L 
12. 13.27 B R' B R B' L' R B'

I average 16 but I got parity 2-3 times


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Aug 29, 2017)

*Round 1*
Race to sub-50
Qiyi Square-One
Lars Vandenbergh

1:14.57, 49.40, 54.43, 54.82, 1:11.48, 58.03, 1:13.17, 56.16, 1:08.12, 49.39, (39.67), (1:16.01) = 1:00.96 avg

Ok average for me. I just picked up squan like a week ago, and ive practiced some. right now ive been averaging around 55, but im still really inconsistent. I figure sub-50 is a good goal.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Aug 30, 2017)

Round 1 Results

BirdPuzzles (Race to sub-50): 1:00.96 (0/3)
TheRubiksCombo (Race to sub-15): 14.86 (1/3)

Round 2 Scrambles

1. (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -5)/(6, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -3)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)
2. (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/
3. (-3, -1)/(-2, 1)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)
4. (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -2)/(6, 0)
5. (-5, 0)/(5, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -3)/(4, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -3)
6. (0, -4)/(3, -3)/(-5, 4)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-3, 0)
7. (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)
8. (-3, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, -3)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)
9. (1, 0)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)
10. (0, 2)/(1, -5)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(4, -4)/(-1, -4)
11. (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(6, -5)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)
12. (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, -5)/(4, 0)

Good Luck!


----------



## applezfall (Aug 30, 2017)

r2
cube:qiyi
method:lars
goal:sub30
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-30
avg of 12: 29.88

Time List:
1. 28.88 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -5)/(6, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -3)/(5, -2)/(4, 0) 
2. 42.47 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/ 
3. 28.93 (-3, -1)/(-2, 1)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0) 
4. (42.50) (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -2)/(6, 0) 
5. 37.74 (-5, 0)/(5, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -3)/(4, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -3) 
6. 24.01 (0, -4)/(3, -3)/(-5, 4)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-3, 0) 
7. 25.35 (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0) 
8. 32.21 (-3, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, -3)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
9. 26.58 (1, 0)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0) 
10. (18.46) (0, 2)/(1, -5)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(4, -4)/(-1, -4) 
11. 29.64 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(6, -5)/(0, -2)/(0, -2) 
12. 23.03 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, -5)/(4, 0)


----------



## CarterK (Oct 20, 2017)

Race to sub-11
Cosmic Volt
The one that starts with a V I can't spell his name

9.79p
10.96p
11.37p cube drop
11.99p
10.64p
10.54p
9.42p
10.52 cube drop
8.99
(7.34)
(12.26)p
8.72

10.29 ao12 (1/3)

Only one 7 and one 8. sub 11 will be easy I guess. 8/12 parities


----------



## CBcuber86 (Oct 31, 2017)

Round 2
Race to sub 30
Qiyi Square-1
Lars


37.125
30.670
30.754
29.182
27.652
30.818
32.737
(23.963)
24.995
24.614
(38.941)
24.505
Ao12: 29.31

A very large range of times.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 31, 2017)

Someone should start a new Sq-1 race!


----------



## CarterK (Nov 1, 2017)

@TheRubiksCombo ?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 1, 2017)

Yeah maybe tmrw


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 1, 2017)

Cube: QiYi
Race to Sub 15
Lars

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-1
avg of 12: 14.028

Time List:
1. 14.092 L F2 R D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R' B' D' R B' L2 D' L' U' B 
2. 13.636 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 B R2 F L2 B2 L' B2 R B2 D F R' D' B2 U 
3. 14.552 R F2 D2 L U' F2 L' F' D B' L2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 B' L2 F2 R2 
4. 15.563 L' F2 R D2 F2 L R B2 R U B2 L' D2 U' F D L R2 B 
5. 15.989 U' R B R' L2 U F2 U' F D2 F' L2 B2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 
6. 13.050 B L2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 L' U' R F R' D2 R' B2 F 
7. 11.460 U2 D' F2 L2 U' L' F' D' B' L2 B2 L2 U' D L2 D' B2 D2 R 
8. 14.736 L2 F2 L B2 L' U2 R' U2 B2 F2 D R' F D' B2 R B R' D 
9. 11.919 F2 D' B2 R2 D L2 U' L2 R2 D U2 B' D U2 B R B2 L' B' U' L 
10. 15.281 B2 U' L2 D L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L U B' D2 F2 D2 F U L2 B' R' 
11. (17.219) R' L2 D2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 U' F' U2 F2 R F2 L' B' 
12. (10.303) B2 D R' B' L2 D B' L2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 L' F2


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 1, 2017)

Round 2 Results

applezfall (Race to sub-30): 29.88 (1/3)
TheRubiksCombo (Race to sub-15): 14.03 (2/3)
CarterK (Race to sub-11): 10.29 (1/3)
CBCuber86 (Race to sub-30): 29.31 (1/3)

Round 3 Scrambles

1. (-2, -3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(3, -4)/(4, 0)/
2. (-3, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, 0)
3. (3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(2, -4)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)
4. (0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(2, -1)/(-2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-2, 0)/
5. (1, 3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)
6. (1, 0)/(-3, 3)/(0, 6)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -2)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)
7. (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, 5)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(5, -2)/(6, -2)/
8. (0, 2)/(-5, 4)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)
9. (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 6)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)
10. (3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)
11. (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(1, 1)/(3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -2)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)
12. (4, 0)/(-3, 6)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)


----------



## CarterK (Nov 3, 2017)

Race to sub 11:
10.92 ao 12
Time List:
1. 10.484 (-2, -3)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(3, -4)/(4, 0)/ 
2. (13.521) (-3, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(6, 0) 
3. (9.700) (3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(2, -4)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0) 
4. 11.832 (0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(2, -1)/(-2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-2, 0)/ 
5. 9.974 (1, 3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(2, 0) 
6. 11.517 (1, 0)/(-3, 3)/(0, 6)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -2)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0) 
7. 10.099 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, 5)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(5, -2)/(6, -2)/ 
8. 11.110 (0, 2)/(-5, 4)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2) 
9. 10.146 (0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 6)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3) 
10. 13.031 (3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, 0) 
11. 10.791 (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(1, 1)/(3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -2)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(2, 0) 
12. 10.115 (4, 0)/(-3, 6)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)

12/12 parities lol.


----------



## Tommy Kiprillis (Nov 4, 2017)

Road to globally averaging sub 11:

1. 10.89
2. 11.85
3. 11.76
4. (9.54)
5. 10.77
6. 10.10
7. (12.50)
8. 11.44
9. 10.54
10. 11.78
11. 12.11
12. 10.29

Average of 12: 11.15


----------

